# 3D Grafikkarte für Notebook nachrüsten (z.B. vie PCIe)



## geistgesicht (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich werde mir ein neues Notebook zu kaufen und da ich möglicherweise später 3D Anwendungen laufen lassen möchte, würde ich gerne ein paar Meinungen/Tips hören, ob man auf einem Notebook eine Grafikkarte z.B. via PCIe nachrüsten kann und welche Nachteile das mit sich bringt. Ich werde die 3D Grafik auf jeden Fall NICHT zum spielen brauchen, sondern eher für CAD Anwendungen. Daher sollte die Grafikkarte schon solide 3D Unterstützung haben.

Vielen Dank für jeden Tip!


----------



## Stonefish (14. Dezember 2009)

Notebooks sind eigentlich nicht die richtige Wahl, wenn man Aufrüstungen im Blick hat, bieten sie doch dahingehend nur geringe Möglichkeiten.

Also normalsterblicher Anwender kommt man über Arbeitsspeicher- und Festplatten-Austausch kaum hinaus und selbst das gestaltet sich bei einigen Modellen mitunter schwierig, wenn der Hersteller die entsprechenden Anschlüsse nicht unter einfach zu öffnenden Abdeckplatten geparkt hat. (Mein MSI S270 z.B. muss ich zur Hälfte zerlegen um an die RAM-Steckplätze zu kommen.)

Noch schwieriger wird es dann mit Erweiterungskarten, speziell bei Grakas. Zunächst einmal müsste der Hersteller ja Platz im Gehäuse für einen seperaten Grafikchip vorsehen. Es wird also schon mal schwer werden, ein Modell zu finden, dass Platz für eine Grafikkarte bietet, aber von vorneherein noch keine eingebaut hat. Weiter geht es dann mit dem Kühlsystem. In Notebooks ist bekanntermaßen wenig Platz, daher sind ihre Kühllösungen so effizient und eben platzsparend wie möglich auf die installierte Hardware (und nur die) ausgelegt. Prozessor- oder Grafikkarten-Wechsel die mit einem enormen Leistungs- (und Abwärmezuwachs) einhergehen, sind also, selbst wenn sie technisch möglich sind, kaum zu empfehlen, da die integrierten Kühllösungen meist nicht dafür ausgelegt wurden.

Notebooks kauft man so wie sie sind, mit der Hardwarekonfiguration, die zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs am Besten zu den aktuellen Anforderungen passt und das immer mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf, dass das Gerät in spätestens zwei Jahren weit hinter dem aktuellen Technikstand hinterher hinken wird, ohne, dass man die Möglichkeit hat mit großangelegten Aufrüstoptionen daran etwas zu ändern.
Ihre Priorität liegt nun mal im mobilen Bereich, der wiederum zu Lasten des Modularitätsprinzips geht, das normalen Desktop-Rechnern ihre Anpassungsfähigkeit an aktuelle Hardwareangebote ermöglicht.

Will man mobil und stets halbwegs auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik sein, dann ist man mit einer doppelten Strategie aus super mobilen Note-/Netbook mit schwacher Hardware, aber langen Akku-Laufzeiten, geringem Gewicht etc. und traditionellem Desktoprechner, den man individuell an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen kann, wesentlich besser beraten.(Überlege Dir einfach wie oft Du tatsächlich *unterwegs* auf CAD-Anwendungen zugreifen musst.)

Soll es unbedingt ein Notebook und nur ein Notebook sein, dann kaufe eines, das schon jetzt die Grafikleistung bietet, die Du später benötigst - allerdings immer in dem Wissen das höhere Grafikleistung zwangsläufig zu Lasten der Mobilität geht. (Gewicht, Größe, Geräuschentwicklung, Akkulaufzeit.)
Wenn Du warten kannst, dann kaufe erst ein Notebook mit leistungsfähiger Grafik, wenn Du es wirklich brauchst. Neuere Grafikchips im Mobilbereich zeichnen sich immer durch steigende Leistung bei gleichbleibender bzw. geringer werdender Leistungsaufnahme aus. 
Man kauft schon im Desktopbereich angesichts ständigen Preisverfalls nur die Hardware, die man aktuell braucht, ohne allzu sehr auf Zukunftsfähigkeit zu achten, denn in spätestens zwei Jahren bekommt man für das halbe Geld einen mindestens doppelt so schnellen, stromsparenderen Rechner. Bei Notebooks gilt das umso extremer, da man kaum "Hinterherrüsten" kann.


----------



## geistgesicht (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und Danke für die Info. Ich dachte aber an eine externen Grafikkarte via PCIe wie die hier:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/128401/external_pciexpress_graphics_for_laptops.html

Ich weiss nur nicht, was man von sowas halten soll..


----------



## smileyml (14. Dezember 2009)

Anknüpfend an Stonefishs Beitrag: Was bringen zukünftige veraltete langsame Komponenten gepaart mit einer externen Grafikkarte?!

Ich sehe es ebenso, das man gerade bei Computer heute nicht das kauft, was man morgen braucht. Das Geld kann man sparen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## geistgesicht (14. Dezember 2009)

..entschuldige, dass der Link so lange zu öffnen braucht..


----------



## Stonefish (15. Dezember 2009)

Externe Grafikkarten sind wenig verbreitet - vermutlich aus gutem Grund.

Diese Karten benötigen i.d.R. ein Notebook dessen Mainboard-Chipsatz PCIe unterstützt und werden dann an den Express-Card Slot angeschlossen, der aber de facto nur einer PCIe x1 Anbindung entspricht. Normale Grafikarten hängen an einem PCIe x16 Anschluss. 
Ich denke der Unterschied der Datenübertragungsrate von ca. 250MB/s zu ca. 4GB/s wird sich mehr als deutlich in der Performance niederschlagen. Einen Onboardchip wird es vielleicht noch übertreffen, aber dann ist vermutlich auch schon wieder Schluss.

Hinzu kommt: Du müsstest die externe Grafikkarte ja immer mitschleppen, wobei die meist nicht klein sind, da in diesen Gehäusen handelsübliche Desktop-Modelle verbaut werden. Also würdest Du damit ja die Mobilität Deines Notebooks ad absurdum führen. Wenn Du es natürlich nur Zuhause nutzt, dann kann Dir das egal sein, aber dann würde es ein wesentlich preiswerterer und trotzdem deutlich leistungsfähigerer Destop-Rechner auch tun. Als Kompromiss könnte man ja auch ein HTPC Gehäuse wählen - da kann man den Rechner zumindest mal von A nach B mitnehmen, wenn es Not tut.

Also entweder Desktoprechner und richtig mobiles Notebook als Tandem, oder ein Notebook mit bereits integrierter leistungsfähiger Grafikkarte, dann am Besten aber erst kaufen, wenn Du es wirklich brauchst. Alle anderen Optionen halte ich für weitestgehend sinnfrei.


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie wärs wenn du einen leistungsstarken Rechner zuhause hinstellst und dann mit einem einsteiger Notebook (ca 400€) oder deinem jetzigem über Remote  Desktop daruf zugreifst. Dann wird die 3D arbeit auf dem Desktop zuhause erledigt und das fertige Bild auf deinen Laptop übertragen.

Bedingungen dafür: 
du hast immer eine Internetverbindung
deine Internetverbindung ist ausreichent schnell


----------



## geistgesicht (15. Dezember 2009)

also ich brauche jetzt ein Leistungsstarkes Notebook, evtl. brauche ich später noch die Grafik Unterstützung. Ich möchte aber keinen zweiten Rechner zu Hause rumstehen haben. Daher die Frage nach einer externen Grafikkarte. 
Wenn die Datenübertragungsrate so gering ist, wird sich das merklich auf die Perfromanz auswirken?

Hat jemand schonmal so ein Ding getestet?


----------

